# Es bueno trabajar de tecnico reparador de electrodomesticos?



## Sr. Domo (May 24, 2012)

Hola!

Le aviso señor moderador que hay un tema similar, pero el que inició el tema es de colombia y yo soy de mexico, por lo tanto, pues hay algunas diferencias. 

Bueno, les comento que a mi me gusta mucho la electronica y la informatica. No se cual de las 2 estudiar.

Estudiaría informatica para aprender a repararlas y poner un ciber que esté bien, porque acá en mexico la mayoría estan 'del nabo', pero no les vengo a comentar sobre informatica 

Estudiaría electronica, pero no para diseñar nuevos aparatos o cosas así como ingeniero, sino para reparar las TV, los estereos, etc. Se que la ingeniería es mejor, pero no me llama la atencion. Unicamente estudiaría reparacion de electrodomesticos para poner mi taller y vender componentes electronicos, como transistores, etc. 

Pero lo que me gustaria saber es: Uno puede sobrevivir con lo que se gana? Tomando en cuenta:

*Solo hay 3 tecnicos por la zona
*Solo trabajaría para mantenerme, no pienso tener ni familia ni hijos 

No se, que tal está el 'relajo' en esa sección?

Me gustaría que me dijeran los tecnicos de mexico como está el asunto  

Son bienvenidas las sugerencias y opiniones de todos 

salu2


----------



## Jonhatan (May 24, 2012)

yyy.. si estudias y te propones tal vez te conviene la electronica...pero por lo que veo no tenes ganas de electronica..je electronica significa mucho estudio, mucho trabajo, muchos dolores de cabeza y mucha pasiencia.. ademas electronica es una pasion.! si estudias electronica por negocio no creo que te vaya bien..


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 24, 2012)

Jonhatan dijo:


> yyy.. si estudias y te propones tal vez te conviene la electronica...pero por lo que veo no tenes ganas de electronica..je electronica significa mucho estudio, mucho trabajo, muchos dolores de cabeza y mucha pasiencia.. ademas electronica es una pasion.! si estudias electronica por negocio no creo que te vaya bien..



bueno, en sí, si me gusta, pero hay 'partes' que no me agradan, además, como dije, no quiero estudiar no se, la vocacional para ser ingeniero o algo así, me agrada mas andar desarmando los aparatos y repararlos  

Pero no se, dudo que vaya mal, porque hay un tecnico que ya tiene sus años trabajando de eso, pero bueno 

salu2


----------



## Jonhatan (May 24, 2012)

estudies tecnico o ingeniero, hay que estudiar y mucho.! sobre todo cuando empesas a trabajar..  yo por ej, soy tecnico.! tambien estudie esto porque me gusta mas lo que es reparacion y no tanta teoria.. pero igualmente hay demaciada teoria y practicamente ya es una ingenieria lo que se estudia en la tecnica.. Deja dinero.! eso seguro.! la electronica da dinero.! pero demanda mucho tiempo y responsabilidad..y conocimientos.. porque aveces terminas estropeando mas de lo que estaba (experiencia propia) y terminas sin ganar dinero en la reparación..


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 24, 2012)

Jonhatan dijo:


> estudies tecnico o ingeniero, hay que estudiar y mucho.! sobre todo cuando empesas a trabajar..  yo por ej, soy tecnico.! tambien estudie esto porque me gusta mas lo que es reparacion y no tanta teoria.. pero igualmente hay demaciada teoria y practicamente ya es una ingenieria lo que se estudia en la tecnica.. Deja dinero.! eso seguro.! la electronica da dinero.! pero demanda mucho tiempo y responsabilidad..y conocimientos.. porque aveces terminas estropeando mas de lo que estaba (experiencia propia) y terminas sin ganar dinero en la reparación..



si, en eso de que a veces se estropea mas tienes razon , pero yo creo que sí entro a estudiar para reparación, me parece bien, porque si estudio eso será tambien para trabajar de eso, no nada mas para aprender un poco mas.

o también lo que se me ocurría es de que estudiar las 2 y en caso de no 'hacerla' con una, pues con la otra, no se, hay opciones


----------



## Jonhatan (May 24, 2012)

cuantos años tienes?  tanta indecición---  tomate un tiempo para pensar mejor.y luego decide que hacer.


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 24, 2012)

Jonhatan dijo:


> cuantos años tienes?  tanta indecición---  tomate un tiempo para pensar mejor.y luego decide que hacer.



me creeras que apenas tengo 15 años, en 2 meses los 16? , pero ya me gustaría hacer algo porque ya estoy aburrido de no hacer nada..... 
Pero me gustan las 2 cosas, un 50-50, pero no se... 
Yo creo que sí, lo meditaré un rato y veré, yo creo que mientras iré a estudiar la prepa abierta 
Y me pueden recomendar algun trabajo? De los famosos cerillos no, porque me gustaría trabajar con tal de poder juntar y pagarme la prepa abierta, y si se puede, un poco sobre el curso que despues estudie


----------

